# Frage wegen GeForce FX 5500



## KlaDi (11. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein ANgebot gefunden für diese Grafikkarte: Palit / Xpertvision  GeForce FX5500 256MB DDR TV/DVI für 47,99 €.

Leider kenne ich mich bei Grafikkarten nicht aus und wollte wissen, ob die gut ist.

Ich will die in einem Siemens Scenic L i815 E Rechner mit 1,2 GHz und 512 MB Ram bauen um damit Guild Wars zu zocken und denn Rechner an den Fernseher anzuschließen.

Gruß Sadrenur.


----------



## Trasher (11. Februar 2007)

Für das was du vor hast reicht es aus!


Naja ich würde eher nach einer ATI - Variante suchen, weil die meisten wohl wissen das ATI fürs zocken gedacht ist eher. *ggg*


----------



## KlaDi (11. Februar 2007)

Ein Frage habe ich noch, kann ich mit der Grafikkarte nen Film auf meinem Monitor und auch gleichzeitig auf dem Fernseher ansehen? Mein Laptop, schafft das leider nicht, dann sehe ich bei einem vom beiden immer nur schwarz im VLC Media Player.


----------



## Radhad (11. Februar 2007)

Ob ATI oder NVidia ist so ziemlich egal (bis auf die ganz neuen beider Hersteller).

Ich finde den Preis recht hoch im vergleich zu der 6xxxer Serie von NVidia, da lohnt sich auch ein Vergleich in Online-Shops wie http://www.mindfactory.de, http://www.e-bug.de oder http://www.alternate.de.

Hinweise:
Die Grafikkarte sollte mindestens 128 MB RAM haben.
ATI: Radeon 9600, x800 oder höher (x800 ist da nur ein Beispiel).
NVidia: würd ich eher zu einer 5700 raten, ansonsten eine 6600GT oder 7600GT (kenn mich bei NVidia bissl besser aus als beiu ATI )

Solltest du Windows XP einsetzen, würde sich auch lohnen, den Arbeitsspeicher auf 2x 512 MB RAM zu erhöhen (die Speicher sollten dann aber vom gleichen Hersteller & gleichen Typs sein).

Meine Freundin spielt Guild Wars mit einer GeForce FX5700 256 MB RAM und kann es mit vollen Details bei der Auflösung 1024*768 spielen. CPU: P4 3 GHz Speicher: 3x 256 MB RAM


Gruß Radhad


----------



## Andreas Späth (11. Februar 2007)

Also eine 7600GT wäre wohl ein absoluter Overkill bei dieser CPU. Da bringt die Mehrleistung der Karte rein garnichts.

Eine 6600GT wäre aber einigermasen noch vertretbar, die gibt es Teilweise ja schon hinterhergeschmissen. Teilweise günstiger als langsamere Karten 
Gegen eine Ati x600 würde auch nichts sprechen, ich zock damit HL2 & Farcry mit recht hohen Details. Und die sollte mitlerweile doch auch recht günstig sein.

Alles was darüber geht, wird deine CPU zum Flaschenhals. Die Karte könnte also ihre Leistung nicht wirklich ausspielen.

Edit: Dass du auf einem nur Schwarz siehst könnte übrigens an den Einstellungen in deinem Treiber liegen. Vermutlich in den Einstellungen für mehrere Monitore, oder bei Overlay.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (13. Februar 2007)

Das du auf beiden Monitor gleichzeitig zwei unterschiedliche Filme schauen kannst geht von Windows aus nicht. (und wenn doch, umständlich)

Ich spiele auf meinem Hauptbildschirm WoW und schaue nebenher aufm Fernseher Videos. Allerdings unter Linux


----------



## Andreas Späth (24. Februar 2007)

Anime-Otaku hat gesagt.:


> Das du auf beiden Monitor gleichzeitig zwei unterschiedliche Filme schauen kannst geht von Windows aus nicht. (und wenn doch, umständlich)
> 
> Ich spiele auf meinem Hauptbildschirm WoW und schaue nebenher aufm Fernseher Videos. Allerdings unter Linux


Er will doch den selben Film gleichzeitig auf allen Anzeigegeräten sehen, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Und das sollte doch kein Problem sein.


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. Februar 2007)

Also ich würde definitiv zu einer Nvidia raten... allein wegen der besseren Quallität.
Meiner Meinung nach ist eine Geforce7 nicht verkehrt... es gibt Effekte in Spielen, die nur von der Grafikkarte begrenzt werden. Und es ist auch kein Problem unter Windows das gleiche Bild auf 2 Monitore zu bekommen... geht ganz einfach per "Clone" im Grafikkartentreiber oder Windowsanzeigeeinstellungen. Man könnte es auch manuell mit nem Kabel machen XD


----------



## Zocker007 (8. März 2007)

Also wenn du dir eine nVidia Geforce holst rate ich dir aus Erfahrungen vom Kauf einer 6600GT ab denn bei dieser Produktionsreihe gibt es einen Fehler sie sagt das sie nicht mit genügend leistung versorgt wird und schraubt die leistung stark spürbar runter die folge heftiges rukkeln. Ich selbst besorge mir demnächst eine nVidia Geforce 7600GS mit 256mbSpeicher die reicht für dein spiel locker aus aber was an deinem pc dann das problem wäre ist der prozessor, weil es dir nichts bringt wenn due eine graka hast die rennt und einen prozessor der humpelt^^ 

Aber dü würdest das spiel halt spielen können.

Gruß Zocker007


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. März 2007)

Ich frage mich, wer sich heute noch eine Geforce 6 kauft... vorallem, weil die Fehler in den Treibern nicht mehr gefixxt werden... ich habe selbst eine... bin glücklich mit Nvidia.. nur eben, dass ich Perlen wie Gothic 2 nicht spielen kann


----------

